# I scored at goodwill today!



## funboy6942 (Feb 14, 2020)

I was able to get my hands on the original Cambridge Soundworks Ensemble satellites today for $5. Hooked them up with my vintage jvc set and brought out some new life into this set. The soundstage is outstanding! They were produce between the late 80's early 90's and weigh a ton for such a little guy at 4 lbs 12.4 oz. I'm so stoked right now


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 14, 2020)

I’m jealous. I had a pair way back but one of them started buzzing. I threw them away. Very good while they lasted!


----------



## funboy6942 (Feb 15, 2020)

I been listening to all kinds of music, and movies since getting them, and they bring soo much more out of everything then just my JVC set on their own. Not owning them before I thought it all sounded great, but adding this to it all, OMG. They got massive praises after looking into them when they come out, and IMO, still do a darn good/great job. When people say I bought XXX, and I heard stuff I never heard before, I thought was pretty much bs. But yes, with these, I actually hear stuff I didnt hear before, or wasnt pronounced enough with what I had to really stand out, as much as it does now with this set added in. Case in point, the song, Keith Dont Go, in the link provided below music track, the guitar in that song is freakin sweet before these, but after, the fingers going across the strings as he plays just pops out of nowhere now, and really there is a difference between without them, and with them just as an example with that one song. I have to say, if you can get your hands on them, do not pass them up in any way. If you can find them as a complete set with the bass cube as well, well then IM JEALOUS! But pair them with another set that does mid to low bass, for they have NONE of that, but what they do have added to what you already have, will put a smile on you from ear to ear 









						5.1+ Surround Sound Audio Test
					

5.1+ Surround Sound Audio Test · Playlist · 837 songs · 7.7K likes




					open.spotify.com
				









						Cambridge SoundWorks Ensemble Speaker System Review price specs - Hi-Fi Classic
					






					www.hifi-classic.net


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 15, 2020)

I've gotten a bunch of Ensemble surround speakers (one of which I found out had a blown coil and spider), but I've never seen the satellites. Wonder how much better they sound than the surrounds.


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 15, 2020)

OP:  Great find, congrats !

those remind me of the days gone by with Ensembles, Bose 901's, JBL StudioMasters etc, connected to Marantz, Nachamichi, Denon, Tandberg electronics....


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 15, 2020)

I remember those things, good bang for the buck speakers, no doubt!


----------



## funboy6942 (Feb 15, 2020)

Im picking up some vintage DCM KX12 II's monday, and I think what Im going to do with these and those, is strip out the speakers and crossover from these, and replacing the crossover for the DCM's, make holes it it to put these speakers in the case, and run the crossover from the Cambridge to run them and the DCM's mid and horn along with the Cambridge's stuff I stuck in the tower. Dont know how thats gonna sound, but adding them directly to the DCM tower, and using its better crossover then the ones the DCM uses, which I believe has automotive light bulbs in it, would make it sound even better. I will find out and report in. I will try and make a video with my crappy video and audio gear showing what it sounded like before I mess with it, and after. Hopefully it will come across enough to hear if it sounds better or worse 

Or I may just wire in the cross over from these just to run these speakers themself in it. I know I cannot use the dcm crossover, for these have a roll off at 120HZ where the bass that went with them picked up at that point, and Im sure the DCM crossover goes lower cuz it has the 8" mid bass speaker in it and I dont want to blow these up using them for the speaker is too little to go that low. As far as power goes, these are rated for around the same watts rms as the dcm, so I can pump in my 110watts from my Denon into it full blast and not worry about it, especially if Im using the crossover out of it with it. Again Im speculating, and think in my mind this will work, and it should. If not, I will end up ruining 2 great sets of speakers doing so :O


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 15, 2020)

Not to bug you guys but last year I got myself a pair of Infinity Kappa RS7 in Value Village (Savers)


----------



## funboy6942 (Feb 16, 2020)

I looked them up and they look great! I really like the see through bass speaker, and if Im ever lucky find a set and can afford them, I will be sure to pick them up and give them a serious work out


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 16, 2020)

funboy6942 said:


> I looked them up and they look great! I really like the see through bass speaker, and if Im ever lucky find a set and can afford them, I will be sure to pick them up and give them a serious work out


Which ones ?


----------



## funboy6942 (Feb 16, 2020)

The ones you said you got


----------



## Vario (Feb 16, 2020)

I had the Cambridge Soundworks  FPS 2000 setup but gave it away last year to a rummage sale.


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 16, 2020)

funboy6942 said:


> The ones you said you got


Make research on them. You will learn how the tweeters were specially made and how much each worth.   For now the full boxes pair I got is not sold under 600$ used online.


----------

